# Bath Coffee Festival - Lets Meet Up



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Bath Coffee Festival is just over 18 days away (Sat 21 / Sun 22 May) and will be held at the Bath Recreation Ground, only a short walk from the centre of town

I'll be visiting on the Saturday from opening for a few hours.

Who else will be going?

I'm looking forward to meeting as many Coffee Forums UK members as possible on this day

Visit the *Bath Coffee Festival websit*e for further information

The Bath Coffee Festival is also looking for volunteers. To volunteer, please contact Magdalena Kobylinska at [email protected] or on 01225 422 051.


----------



## Joe Coelho (Jan 2, 2011)

I may catch you down there Glenn, at my brothers in wilthshire that weekend so its only down the road!!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I would have been there but will be away on hols then. Fairly gutted to miss it. Bath is great in the sunshine.


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

Id really like to go, but I crashed my bike on Monday last week so I'm off the road for a while till repairs are done, anyone know if its walkable from the train station?

Sent from my HTC Dream using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Only a short walk from the train station

Plenty of public transport too (local buses)


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm thinking about going on the Saturday and taking my wife as I'm just across the way in Bristol. Mind you it might not be that great for her as she can't drink coffee at the moment due to being pregnant with twins... might just go on my own.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I should be around from about 1000 - 1300 and will pop into local cafes afterwards


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Glen, I haven't been on here in a while so I only just read this post. On the off chance I did look around to see if you were there as I thought you probably would be. Unfortunately I must have missed you.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You must have, sadly. There were loads of people though which was great!

Here are a few images I took at the show today



 

This link will be updated with more as they are processed

Straight from camera with only crops applied


----------

